# Dogs loose in open truck beds



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I have seen a lot of dogs riding loose in the open bed of pickup trucks. Please put the dog in a crate or in the cab. Also don't let them hang out the windows.










[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j04h-UrRrs"]Dog Jumps From Moving Truck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I see alot of it too.. I don't get it. 

If I saw a loose dog jumping out of a bed. I don't think the owner would be getting it back if I could help it.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

im barely okay with letting my dog stick his nose out the window, even though im not sure his stumpy legs could propel him out but still im just trying to keep him safe as he likes to try and test his luck


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw some a-hole with 2 dogs leashed in the bed of his pickup. Problem was, the leash was long. You can see where this is going. Yes, both dogs took a swan dive out of the truck, hit the ground, and were then dragged.

Somebody should hit these people with something heavy. I think the dogs that jumped out of the truck were smarter than the driver...


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

You can't trust dogs in that situation. My wife, daughter and our 15 pound dog were riding in the boat when I drove around the block to launch. Out of nowhere, the dog jumped out to chase a squirrels, we were going less than 10 mph. She was lucky because she bounced off the fender and took off running like nothing happened but could have easily gone under the tire. We learned our lesson after that, but before that even I can't imagine her riding in the back of an open truck.


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 18, 2010)

If I am not mistaken it is illegal in MI to let your dog rise loose in the back of the truck. Or that is what my parents made up! LOL. But I was always told that they had to legally be restrained in the bed of the truck and not able to touch the sides. 

But I do agree that the dogs shouldn't be riding loose! It always scares me seeing one. Hoping it doesn't jump out and me hit it or something.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

It makes me cringe when I see someone with there dogs in the back of trucks. So then when something does happen to the dogs(slamming on the breaks and the dogs get thrown out or dogs jumping out) -- Oh whoa is the owner because they now have a vet bill or worse......all I will say is DUMB AZZZZEESS and these pet owners do not deserve there dogs....

Crates are cheap and a sheet in your back seat are cheaper yet.....and windows do not need to be so far down that the dogs have opportunity to bail out.....gggrrr


Sorry but this is just one of my peaves that drives we me crazy.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

You can't fix stupid!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

It's funny you brought this up, I saw 2 different dogs in a truck bed yesterday!! The one was a lab obviously retuning from a duck hunt trip. Real nice way to treat an animal that probably worked his butt off for his them. They shoud get a fine just like a person would that doesn't have seat bet on IMO...


----------



## trackman (Mar 14, 2004)

i just an article about this very thing.
I believe it was from the aspca?.or whatever they call themselves


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Pheonix said:


> If I am not mistaken it is illegal in MI to let your dog rise loose in the back of the truck. Or that is what my parents made up! LOL. But I was always told that they had to legally be restrained in the bed of the truck and not able to touch the sides.
> 
> But I do agree that the dogs shouldn't be riding loose! It always scares me seeing one. Hoping it doesn't jump out and me hit it or something.


If it isn't illegal it should be. Maybe some of the LEO's on this site could answer this one. I do know for a fact it is in Texas, or at least in Houston, TX. Two were in the back of a pickup in front of me in midday traffic, many years back, and when the driver had to break unexpectedly.... The dogs were tossed out of the truck box into oncoming traffic. Sickening to see, let alone sit in the traffic jam it caused just to watch an already tramatized owner get a ticket for two dead dogs. Can't really say I felt sorry for the owner, but it sure ended bad for the dogs. See it all the time and just shake my head as the vivid memory of this flashes back.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

The law

I'm sure if it's illegal these pin heads will stop!


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

What if your just riding down a 2 track at like 5 mph and your dogs got a shock collar on? I do that. So the law would need to be clear. Maybe a max. MPH with your dog in the bed.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

perchyanker said:


> What if your just riding down a 2 track at like 5 mph and your dogs got a shock collar on? I do that. So the law would need to be clear. Maybe a max. MPH with your dog in the bed.


If you read my post from earlier, even bad can happen at 5 mph, our dog came within a couple inches of being crushed at 5 mph. Your situation is different, but you never know what could go wrong.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

boostfan said:


> If you read my post from earlier, even bad can happen at 5 mph, our dog came within a couple inches of being crushed at 5 mph. Your situation is different, but you never know what could go wrong.


Well in my case my dog knows and has spent several hours of training learning that if she jumps out of that truck or boat while in motion that she is going to get lite up like the 4th of july!!!! Unless otherwise commanded to do otherwise. This world has enough laws and just needs more common sense.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

perchyanker said:


> What if your just riding down a 2 track at like 5 mph and your dogs got a shock collar on? I do that. So the law would need to be clear. Maybe a max. MPH with your dog in the bed.


What .....really!!!! No biggy dogs are replaceable.....new ones born everyday....:sad:


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm pretty familiar with Michigan's state dog law, and unfortunately, I've not been able to find anything that makes it illegal to transport a dog in a truck bed. The only portion of the law that speaks to transporting an animal in a vehicle simply states that the animal must have room to stand, turn around, and lie down.


----------



## HUNT-N-FISH 87 (Mar 22, 2010)

Is perchy serious right now? I wish I had a PERFECT dog like he does!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I gotta believe that anyone who's transported dogs in the back of a truck had had one bail out at one time or another. SQUIRRELL:yikes:


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

aimus1 said:


> I gotta believe that anyone who's transported dogs in the back of a truck had had one bail out at one time or another. SQUIRRELL:yikes:


Yep mine has actully and guess what she got lite up to the point where she turned around really fast. 

I am not trying to go flying down 94 with a dog in a truck bed, or any highway. It was just a honest reply and you people all act like I am beating the dog daily. I guess there is a small % disaster could strike, but i know if I hit the breaks just a little to hard and she's standing next to me in the seat she is going to eat the dashboard and I am sure that is not pleasent for her. 

It comes down to trust. If I didn't trust her I wouldn't do it.


----------

